# Who's going to Scales & Tails expo?!



## mreyes (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi guys,
just wondering who's going to the Scales & Tails Expo next week? Would suck walking around and passing by people who we chat to on APS... 

Cheers,
Mitch


----------



## MathewB (Nov 3, 2011)

I am, probabaly. I know it's on the 12th but what times?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 3, 2011)

We'll be there of course


----------



## slither (Nov 3, 2011)

im heading up just curious if anyone is heading up from the gold coast for the day that has a spare seat ?


----------



## Spider178 (Nov 3, 2011)

I live about 10 minutes away so would be rude not to go.


----------



## Murtletheturle (Nov 3, 2011)

i heard that it was great from a person that went last year, so im going! so exited!


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 3, 2011)

l am going to be there "selling" stimmies and spotteds from hatchies through to proven breeding pairs and singles,should be interesting as its a 1st for QLD.
............solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm going more for the tail than the scales.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 3, 2011)

It's really shaping up to be awesome! Stall holders coming in from everywhere..... Exhibitors happy to show off their animals ..... Animals for sale...... Live entertainment...... Guest Speakers..... Can't wait!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 3, 2011)

Next week! Woah thats come around fast.


----------



## Murtletheturle (Nov 3, 2011)

sorry to hijack but is anyone selling blonde spotteds?
cheers


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 3, 2011)

absolutely be there


----------



## akuji (Nov 3, 2011)

Likewise


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 3, 2011)

had my day of work booked in for a month or so now. my partner and i will be there, you cant miss us will be cruising around with a black labby. come say hi.


----------



## MathewB (Nov 3, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> I'm going more for the tail than the scales.




Hahaha...you crack me up


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## Troy K. (Nov 3, 2011)

MathewB said:


> I am, probabaly. I know it's on the 12th but what times?



Kicks off at 9am, stalls start packing up around 4pm with entertainment, food and bar going through to about 8-9pm. The day is great but kicking back at the end of day chatting to fellow herpers while there is live entertainment going in the background is tops. 



Murtletheturle said:


> sorry to hijack but is anyone selling blonde spotteds?
> cheers



I'm 99.9% sure that there will be a couple of blond spotteds for sale on the day.


----------



## wokka (Nov 4, 2011)

Rodentfarm will be there with a few rats, Mice and Quail for sale. Quantities are tight in Queensland, so if you want any larger quantities let me know and I can send them up from Newcastle.


----------



## MathewB (Nov 4, 2011)

Troy K. said:


> Kicks off at 9am, stalls start packing up around 4pm with entertainment, food and bar going through to about 8-9pm. The day is great but kicking back at the end of day chatting to fellow herpers while there is live entertainment going in the background is tops.



Sounds AWESOME, but where is it? haha


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 4, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Sounds AWESOME, but where is it? haha


There are quite a few threads on here about it....... It's at the Ipswich Showgrounds, Warwick Road, Ipswich. Saturday 12th November. Starts at 9.00am.
Cheers
Joy


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it expected to be as big/bigger than the Gold Coast expo?
Im guessing there may be more stalls at this one since people can now sell reptiles.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll be there! I'll be escaping from hospital to be there, that's how committed I am to going  
See you all there... Maybe we can have name tags with our APS names on it..? that'd be cool.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 4, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Is it expected to be as big/bigger than the Gold Coast expo?
> Im guessing there may be more stalls at this one since people can now sell reptiles.[/QUOT
> 
> There's more exhibitors,,,,, even more than we had last year. It's a great atmosphere. People come in from all over Australia for it. We have a blast!
> ...


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 4, 2011)

slither said:


> im heading up just curious if anyone is heading up from the gold coast for the day that has a spare seat ?


maybe with me but it would be an early start and late finish for obvious reasons


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cant wait for yet another awesome festival...... Scales & Tails you certainly know how to put on a fantastic day  ..... 
Loved it the first year, even more the 2nd year and I know this 3rd year is going to be even better again


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 5, 2011)

It's always a great day at the Scales & Tails festival. It's so well organized and the day itself is such a great event. Looking forward to seeing those I know and meeting those I don't. Alot of AP&S peeps though don't ever introduce themselves so I never know who alot of you are!


----------



## mreyes (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome! Haha maybe as 'trouble' said, we should wear name tags with our aps user names! So we know who every one is


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 7, 2011)

anyone else going??


----------



## ryanm (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 7, 2011)

We'll still walk around passing Aps'ers since we have no idea what most look like, But i will be there with bells on!!! maybe with big black PK letters on my cheek so u recognise me haha


----------



## Wookie (Nov 7, 2011)

Where is this being hosted? Might drop in after my exam.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 7, 2011)

Trouble said:


> .........Maybe we can have name tags with our APS names on it..? that'd be cool.



Maybe for some of us- 

I might have to wear a cricket protector...


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 7, 2011)

Too late to protect the cricket, didn't you read my user name?



Pineapplekitten said:


> We'll still walk around passing Aps'ers since we have no idea what most look like, But i will be there with bells on!!! maybe with big black PK letters on my cheek so u recognise me haha



I'm not sure many people will miss you. Especially if you are wearing bells


----------



## mungus (Nov 7, 2011)

how far from brissie airport.........
cab far ??


----------



## ryanm (Nov 7, 2011)

mungus said:


> how far from brissie airport.........
> cab far ??



49km or 51minutes, so would be an expensive Cab ride.

Australian travel maps, street directory, driving directions & aerial photographs - Whereis.com


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 7, 2011)

[you can get a train from the airport straight to ipswich n get a cab from there. Way cheaper .

QUOTE=ryanm;2072954]49km or 51minutes, so would be an expensive Cab ride.

Australian travel maps, street directory, driving directions & aerial photographs - Whereis.com[/QUOTE]



mungus said:


> how far from brissie airport.........
> cab far ??


I ment to quote you but my phone stuffed up. Get the train from airport to ippy n then get a cab much cheaper n probably just as fast


----------



## Trouble (Nov 7, 2011)

mungus said:


> how far from brissie airport.........
> cab far ??



If you can get to the Prince Charles Hospital by cab, I can take you out there, as I'm going out for the day. Depending where you're staying afterwards, unfortunately you might have to organise other transport.
The offer is there though


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 7, 2011)

Trouble said:


> If you can get to the Prince Charles Hospital by cab, I can take you out there, as I'm going out for the day. Depending where you're staying afterwards, unfortunately you might have to organise other transport.
> The offer is there though



Watch out for him, he's trouble........


----------



## mungus (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks for the offer Trouble.
if i come up, it will be for the day.
early flight in & late 1 out.
if i need a lift, i'll let u know.
Aleks.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 7, 2011)

If you come up Aleks, let me know.. I'd like to meet you!!  wear a fish thing or something so i know who you are haha



mungus said:


> thanks for the offer Trouble.
> if i come up, it will be for the day.
> early flight in & late 1 out.
> if i need a lift, i'll let u know.
> Aleks.


----------



## slide (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, yeah, but only if i have to : )


----------



## bally (Nov 7, 2011)

ill be there again with jonno at the ERD Tents


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 7, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> We'll still walk around passing Aps'ers since we have no idea what most look like, But i will be there with bells on!!! maybe with big black PK letters on my cheek so u recognise me haha



you'd have to put pineapplekitten and APS across your whole face otherwise i'd be too daft to know any better

I dont need the nametag, i'll be the one at the Stein Enclosures stand, haha. Will be unveiling our first artificial tree in our new display enclosure. It's a strangler fig, 30cm in trunk diameter


----------



## MathewB (Nov 7, 2011)

You'll know it's me when you see a 16yo trying to convince their dad why a snake and a Stein Enclosure are such a good combo


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see your enclosures in the flesh mate. I was thinking of moving one of our GTPs into an enclosure and doing something really naturalistic for it.. 




Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> you'd have to put pineapplekitten and APS across your whole face otherwise i'd be too daft to know any better
> 
> I dont need the nametag, i'll be the one at the Stein Enclosures stand, haha. W
> 
> ill be unveiling our first artificial tree in our new display enclosure. It's a strangler fig, 30cm in trunk diameter


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dont forget to check out all the awesome reptiles up for sale in the SALE shed on the day.....
There will be some beautiful Antaresia ranging from hatchling, yearling to adult breeders... locality specific Stimsons pythons ie:Quorn,Sandfire,Tennant Creek, Broome, Pilbara, Alice... BLONDE macs, poss HET T+ childrens pythons, Red/yellow and orange vitticeps including a beautiful WHITE male and some HET for albino Vitticeps, pink tongues, SYDNEY RED Cunninghams skinks, Black bluetongues and much more..... Dont miss out on the bargains ... make sure you have your reptile licence with you if you intend to purchase any animals... There will be no eftpos facilities so you will require cash on the day...


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 7, 2011)

do you mean licence or movement advice?
just that alot of people do movement advices online now so filling one out without a computer for those of us that dont have a book of them could be problematic. is there a atm on site? or no cash facilities?



Deb64 said:


> Dont forget to check out all the awesome reptiles up for sale in the SALE shed on the day.....
> There will be some beautiful Antaresia ranging from hatchling, yearling to adult breeders... locality specific Stimsons pythons ie:Quorn,Sandfire,Tennant Creek, Broome, Pilbara, Alice... BLONDE macs, poss HET T+ childrens pythons, Red/yellow and orange vitticeps including a beautiful WHITE male and some HET for albino Vitticeps, pink tongues, SYDNEY RED Cunninghams skinks, Black bluetongues and much more..... Dont miss out on the bargains ... make sure you have your movement advice with you if you intend to purchase any animals... There will be no eftpos facilities so you will require cash on the day...


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 7, 2011)

ooops thanks for pointing out my mistake 
I will have my computer there on the day to do the movement advices,
It is your licence you must bring 
I am not aware of any eftpos facilities at the showgrounds so you will need to bring cash along on the day...


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 7, 2011)

haha no worries, it just confused me a little bit. so i wanted to make sure i wasnt having a blond moment



Deb64 said:


> ooops thanks for pointing out my mistake
> I will have my computer there on the day to do the movement advices,
> It is your licence you must bring
> I am not aware of any eftpos facilities at the showgrounds so you will need to bring cash along on the day...


----------



## wokka (Nov 8, 2011)

We are madly packing orders for the expo. Please advise by EMAIL if you require any bulk quantities so we can set them aside. We will have ephpos available on the day.


----------



## mungus (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like I wont be able to make it.
Was really looking forward to meeting some new people and catching up with some old ones.......:cry:


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 8, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Where is this being hosted? Might drop in after my exam.



Ipswich Showgrounds, Warwick Road, Ipswich. Saturday 12th November.


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to make it down 


I'm the big one with tattoos


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 8, 2011)

I was meant to be going camping with a girlfriend but sadly/happily that fell through so I'm going!!! First for me.


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 8, 2011)

wokka said:


> We are madly packing orders for the expo. Please advise by EMAIL if you require any bulk quantities so we can set them aside. We will have ephpos available on the day.



Warwick for those who are enquiring will you also have eftpos avail for anyone wishing to purchase snakes on the day?????
lol if so remind me to leave my credit card at home... You have some awesome locality stims I would find it hard to resist


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 8, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Looks like I'm going to make it down
> 
> 
> I'm the big one with tattoos



I could give the same description of myself :lol::lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 8, 2011)

lol tattoo convention!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 8, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> lol tattoo convention!



LOL, I'd have to submit to the urge many more times to rival you Scleropages but you'll be one person I will recognise. My only noticable tattoo is on my wrist (shows up in some of my albums).


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll be there, helping out Joy and the rest of the S & T crew at the stall. Might help out Bally and play with Jonno's snakes too..


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 8, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> LOL, I'd have to submit to the urge many more times to rival you Scleropages but you'll be one person I will recognise. My only noticable tattoo is on my wrist (shows up in some of my albums).



I only have the one tat 

hehe


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 8, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> I only have the one tat
> 
> hehe



Yeh people have stopped asking me how many I have as my number slowly decreases. I'm 6'7 though so I maybe take the 'big' cake


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 8, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> I only have the one tat
> 
> hehe


 
:lol: well that is ONE impressive tat


"I'm 6'7 though so I maybe take the 'big' cake"

I wasn't necessarily talking height DeadCricket lol..... you would stand out in the crowd tho.


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 8, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> I wasn't necessarily talking height DeadCricket lol..... you would stand out in the crowd tho.



Well I didn't think this would be the place to talk about the length of snakes...... 

See what I did there? Ohhhh I crack myself up! Haha

Hey at least I always know I'm amusing one person  anyone else is a bonus


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 8, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Well I didn't think this would be the place to talk about the length of snakes......
> 
> See what I did there? Ohhhh I crack myself up! Haha
> 
> Hey at least I always know I'm amusing one person  anyone else is a bonus



OMG ...LMAO... and I wasn't even thinking of that!! Gave me a good chuckle though.


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 8, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> OMG ...LMAO... and I wasn't even thinking of that!! Gave me a good chuckle though.



And we have 1 bonus amusee


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm not even sure if I am going now... all these large tattooed people!

haha


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 8, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> I'm not even sure if I am going now... all these large tattooed people!
> 
> haha



Hey, don't judge people just because they have untattooed skin! We aren't all thugs! 

I bet you affectionately call someone pinky don't you?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 8, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Looks like I'm going to make it down
> 
> 
> I'm the big one with tattoos



I'm the tall dark and handsome one.....hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 8, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> I'm the tall dark and handsome one.....hahahahahahahahaha



You will be wearing heels and a burka?


----------



## MathewB (Nov 8, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> You will be wearing heels and a burka?



Hahahahaha that's not racist at all


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll definitely be coming to see your enclosures Ben.


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 9, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Hahahahaha that's not racist at all



Not racist at all. It would however assist with his portrayal of 'tall, dark and handsome'

Funnily enough I never considered any racial connotations. Interesting that you did


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow! It's this Saturday? Well tempus fugit I guess. I'll most likely be there, if I'm not, it's due to a zombie apocalypse - nothing else could keep me away


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL zombie apocalypse..... something one of my kids would say.


----------



## ducati290 (Nov 9, 2011)

Where is it being held?


----------



## sarah1234 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm so exited. My first expo!


----------



## Murtletheturle (Nov 9, 2011)

ducati290 it is at Ipswitch this Saturday at 9:00 - be there


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's a pic of one of several breeding pairs of local specific stimmies and spotteds l will have at the expo, this being a female windorah stimmie (the boy is identical) who has laid 8 eggs last year and the year before that (she was rested this year).
.......solar 17 (baden)


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 9, 2011)

Think I'll be swinging by your area too.....


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll Have 50+ spotted pythons for sale from hatchy size to 2 year olds... I wont be there on the day so look for Deb and Doug with all the Exoterror tubs!





Cool snake Solar! , Glad I can't make it this time otherwise I would be bringing more snakes home


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 9, 2011)

Well that sucks Scleropages..... I was looking forward to saying "hi".


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 9, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> Well that sucks Scleropages..... I was looking forward to saying "hi".


I'm working until 5ish.. so will be there latter that night telling Joy to relax and drink a wine or three..
Say Howdy if you see me!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 9, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> I'm working until 5ish.. so will be there latter that night telling Joy to relax and drink a wine or three..
> Say Howdy if you see me!



I will probably be fighting traffic by that time. Enjoy the wine.


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 9, 2011)

OK just had a thought was just wondering when you do buy your snakes while at the show are we given something to take them home in or do we need to bring pillow cases or something for the journey home also obviously we don't want to buy a snake and go home straight away but we obviously can't walk around all day holding on to our new pets what does everyone usually do put a deposit down then come back later first expo so want to be prepared?


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 9, 2011)

l believe all vendors have to provide something to take your new herps home in, personally l am providing a "brand new" pillow slip that has been washed and a crush proof 30cm x 30cm x 10cm (12"x12"x4") new crush proof box with each sale.
..............solar 17 (baden)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey we will be there .Can we bring our snake along ?? she such a jem .Are we allowed to ??


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 9, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> Hey we will be there .Can we bring our snake along ?? she such a jem .Are we allowed to ??



No way in the world. It is illegal to remove any reptile from the house it is licensed to, unless it's for a vet visit, purchase or moving house. Although you can if you have them on display, but you need to go through S & T and national parks and wildlife.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 9, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> OK just had a thought was just wondering when you do buy your snakes while at the show are we given something to take them home in or do we need to bring pillow cases or something for the journey home also obviously we don't want to buy a snake and go home straight away but we obviously can't walk around all day holding on to our new pets what does everyone usually do put a deposit down then come back later first expo so want to be prepared?



All sellers will supply suitable containers/bags for you. No-one will be able to walk around with their new purchase, but instead it will be left for safe keeping at the Scales & Tails stand (the one in the animal sales section) along with a copy of the movement advice and a copy of your receipt and you'll be able to pick it up when you are leaving. It's all been worked out to make things as stress free for your new reptile as possible.

Cheers
Joy



ducati290 said:


> Where is it being held?



Ipswich Show Grounds, Warwick Road, Ipswich. Qld. 4305. Starts 9.00 am.

cheers
Joy



Zephyr said:


> Hey we will be there .Can we bring our snake along ?? she such a jem .Are we allowed to ??



Sorry Zephyr...... as Ned explained. Definitely no other reptiles will be allowed on the grounds except those already authorised.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 9, 2011)

but instead it will be left for safe keeping at the Scales & Tails stand (the one in the animal sales section) along with a copy of the movement advice and a copy of your receipt and you'll be able to pick it up when you are leaving. It's all been worked out to make things as stress free for your new reptile as possible.


just wondering if we leave animals with you guys are we aloud to leave other purchases with them? save us carting them around all day? lol


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 9, 2011)

All of the animals I'll have for sale will be in clear plastic ventilated tubs that you can take home with your animal. So no need to bring anything to transport mine. A couple of the animals
we have for sale are pictured below... Patternless childreni & Fred the Beardie...


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice chlidrens!


----------



## pyropython (Nov 9, 2011)

I eat children


----------



## MathewB (Nov 9, 2011)

PremierPythons said:


> All of the animals I'll have for sale will be in clear plastic ventilated tubs that you can take home with your animal. So no need to bring anything to transport mine. A couple of the animals
> we have for sale are pictured below... Patternless childreni & Fred the Beardie...



I've always admired patternless children's, sigh




pyropython said:


> I eat children


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........stay away from me


----------



## Troy K. (Nov 9, 2011)

It sure is shaping up to be a great day. Not long left to go now. Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 11, 2011)

I really, really, REALLY hope I can make it tomorrow!
Just look out for the little blonde chick under piles of snake accessories


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Nov 11, 2011)

Not long now


----------



## mreyes (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be wearing a black Candian 'ottawa senators' cap. And have a few tattoos here and there. Be sure to say hello!


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 11, 2011)

so excited can't wait


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Nov 11, 2011)

Is Australian Freshwater Turtle Association going to be there?


----------



## wokka (Nov 11, 2011)

They set up a stand today.


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok do you know what they are selling? I was hoping to buy a bag of turtle grit.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 11, 2011)

All set up but tired now, it's been a long week


----------



## ryanm (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see the set up tomorrow Ben.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 11, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> All set up but tired now, it's been a long week



I am so keen to lay eyes on the awesomeness in real life!


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 11, 2011)

Set-up and ready to rumble. Promising to be an awesome day. If anyone's still undecided about going then get yourself along - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Nov 11, 2011)

11 hours 38 minutes to go


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 11, 2011)

felidae said:


> I am so keen to lay eyes on the awesomeness in real life!


haha thanks, had some trouble getting the water clear on the new tank but should be ok tomorrow


----------



## nicki71 (Nov 11, 2011)

Was planning on going but have a sick child so may not get there now


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 11, 2011)

soo excited!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 11, 2011)

felidae said:


> I am so keen to lay eyes on the awesomeness in real life!


From what I saw at the gold coast expo, I can almost guarantee you wont be disappointed 
It was quite depressing really, seeing the awesome tanks and not having the money


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 11, 2011)

Well i'll be the tall tattooed guy dressed like a basketball player. Excited to meet you all so say hi


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 11, 2011)

It's going to be my first one too. Christmas will have come early for me I'm sure :lol:


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 11, 2011)

just glad I did my tax late now got spending money


----------



## ChaosPythons (Nov 12, 2011)

We went to the gold coast expo and spent heaps of time at the stein enclosures stand there work and presentation is amazing will def be around there again see ya there nutz lol

Adam and Mikey 
Chaos Pythons


----------



## sarah1234 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm awake!!!


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 12, 2011)

2.5hrs!!


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooo!!


----------



## Trouble (Nov 12, 2011)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY!!! *jumps around like a little kid* 
Only an hr to go until it officially opens  See you all there!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope you all have an awesome day!!! Cant wait to see everyone's pics of what they bought up there!!!


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 12, 2011)

Plans were changed and now I'm not going :cry:
Worst day ever!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll be there in a few hours


----------



## MathewB (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm only going to be there for a short while :/


----------



## ozstorm (Nov 12, 2011)

Went this morning, seemed to be a good number of displays etc.

The only downside I saw was the food/drink place. No prices shown (or even a list of what they had), the drink fridge was 1/2 full of warm drinks (most "cold" drink had been sold by just after 10am so you had limited choice) and for anyone wanting coffee, they were still waiting for the urn to boil (coffee should have been ready first thing). So to the food people, if you read this, you should have been better prepared.


----------



## sarah1234 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had the most awesome time. My poor mother was exhausted after being dragged around by me for hrs and hrs. I adored the olives and the gtps, mum wasn't too sure about the olives though haha. 
Had a great time. Will definately come again next year.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 12, 2011)

Someone post pics!


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 12, 2011)

and vids plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 12, 2011)

Had a good time. Shame there was few selling enclosures. As after the crackers I got off baden. Im running out of room!


----------



## sarah1234 (Nov 12, 2011)

Me smiling and attempting to back away slowly taking a beautiful olive with me. I would have held her for hrs!





I would've taken this beautiful girl home with me anyday.


----------



## AmyAlker (Nov 12, 2011)

I went today and it was awesome, the Jag Python was a big attraction. The guest speakers were awesome and so was the demonstrations. Had a fun day! Thanks Scales and Tales! I uploaded some pics on my profile that i took with my phone, they arent the best but i got some shots of the Jag Python and some of the other nice looking snakes.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 12, 2011)

Had a good time, and picked up some of the calcium carbonate substrate to test out. Two things though:

1. The lack of stalls selling enclosures and accessories was disappointing. There was Pet City selling a limited range, and North Ipswich. 
2. I forgot my licence and couldn't buy one of Solar17's animals


----------



## AirCooled (Nov 12, 2011)

I took my licence and a piano and a half,found nothing to spend it on except for some stuff off Scott(virides) and a calendar to help the Tassy devils.I knew it was limited to what to sell,but hoped on anything from a breeder to a rumor with upcoming hatchies,no joy.Overall good expo and good to speak to Bob Irwin.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 12, 2011)

There wasn't many snakes for sale?
I am sure this being the first year they can sell there and the breeding season has only just started that there will be a heap available next year....

I'll be there next year with alot more than just 50 spotteds for sale.


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 12, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> There wasn't many snakes for sale?
> I am sure this being the first year they can sell there and the breeding season has only just started that there will be a heap available next year....
> 
> I'll be there next year with alot more than just 50 spotteds for sale.


i think i saw about 5 people selling. inc you and baden. it would have been nice to have some info on each snake displayed im sure we missed some good ones of yours as it was hard to see them on the substrate cos they so tiny and the table was 2 tubs deep. good variety though!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 12, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> i think i saw about 5 people selling. inc you and baden. it would have been nice to have some info on each snake displayed im sure we missed some good ones of yours as it was hard to see them on the substrate cos they so tiny and the table was 2 tubs deep. good variety though!



Yar I wasn't even there today as I am at work ,I haven't even seen anything yet.
Next year will be a great year!
Info and cool snakes!

Free beer? are we aloud Free beer?

haha I will have to work on the free beer part


----------



## kr0nick (Nov 12, 2011)

Just wanting to say THANK YOU very much to joy from scales and tails for organising a great expo this year. And I am spewing I did not win blonde spotted in the auction (young guy in front with white t shirt) oh well always next year.
HAHAHAHAHAH also did anyone else see that young kid get nailed by the woma at the ERD show. Lol don't play with a snakes face HAHAHAHAH.


----------



## Spider178 (Nov 12, 2011)

Forgot the damn camera of course, got this one of my boy with a Coastal.



The only thing that I didn't like was we went to look at the For Sales and the music was bloody loud (must be my old age) impossible to talk to sellers, not sure if it upsets the snakes or not either.

All in all a good day though.


----------



## ryanm (Nov 12, 2011)

Went for a couple of hours this morning, some very nice animals and displays to be seen and as always it was good to have a chat to a few people. As a Gecko fan, was pretty disappointed with the small number on display (2 Aspers, 3 Amyae, 2 Pilbs and 1 Milli from memory) but there was a good number of skinks and monitors on display. Also not much in the way of Geckos for sale (1 Asper and 1 Milli), but that was probably due to the timing being early in hatchie season.



Crystal..Discus said:


> 1. The lack of stalls selling enclosures and accessories was disappointing. There was Pet City selling a limited range, and North Ipswich.



Agree with you on that one, very limited in that department compared with the Gold Coast Expo earlier in the year.

Well done to all involved, I'm sure it will be bigger and better next year, can't wait


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 12, 2011)

I've never been before so had no expectations but thoroughly enjoyed myself. My little bloke was stoked to get his picture with a little croc and was over the moon when Johno (?) from ERD gave him a BHP to hold while they sorted out the crocodile for the pic. 



The best part of the day had to be when my python resistant partner gave me the go ahead to add a BHP to my small collection ...... WIN!!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 12, 2011)

Some nice animals there, loved Jinjajoe's collection


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 12, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Some nice animals there, loved Jinjajoe's collection



why didn't you introduce yourself ??? I was looking for you !!!


----------



## sutto75 (Nov 12, 2011)

High light was Jinjajoe's collection outstanding display. Was very disappointed with the rest of the expo compared to the Gold Coast. 
Cost me 50 bucks for wife and kids to get in and bugger all to see. About half of last year.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 12, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> high light was jinjajoe's collection outstanding display. Was very disappointed with the rest of the expo compared to the gold coast.
> cost me 50 bucks for wife and kids to get in and bugger all to see. About half of last year.



agreed...


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 12, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> why didn't you introduce yourself ??? I was looking for you !!!


I saw you once but you were talking to someone, when I came back to say hello someone else was at the stand, sorry


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 12, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I saw you once but you were talking to someone, when I came back to say hello someone else was at the stand, sorry



just sent you a PM



sutto75 said:


> High light was Jinjajoe's collection outstanding display. Was very disappointed with the rest of the expo compared to the Gold Coast.
> Cost me 50 bucks for wife and kids to get in and bugger all to see. About half of last year.



Thanks & was nice to chat mate..... cheers Joe



Pineapplekitten said:


> agreed...



delectable as always Peeks


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 12, 2011)

...


----------



## sutto75 (Nov 12, 2011)

agreed was good to meet. You have to send me a message when you get some Western Blue Tongue babys.
We are in love with them....


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 12, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> agreed was good to meet. You have to send me a message when you get some Western Blue Tongue babys.
> We are in love with them....


Yeah they were incredible, the hypermelanistic easterns and white northerns were awesome but the westerns were by far my favourites.


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 12, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> agreed was good to meet. You have to send me a message when you get some Western Blue Tongue babys.
> We are in love with them....



I'll update my pairings thread with the gravid female & when she drops soon (I'm 90% sure she is preggers)....... thanks..... & yep I'll let you know


----------



## arsenal2477 (Nov 12, 2011)

i went... it was cool


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 12, 2011)

Trouble said:


> TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY!!! *jumps around like a little kid*
> Only an hr to go until it officially opens  See you all there!!!



what do you mean like a little kid......you are a little kid.....:lol:



sarah1234 said:


> Me smiling and attempting to back away slowly taking a beautiful olive with me. I would have held her for hrs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're sarah 1234....good to meet you guys, see you next time...


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 12, 2011)

didnt see blonde for auction may have come in late how much that go for?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 12, 2011)

was good to talk to everyone but i've just about lost my voice by now. Thanks Joy and the crew from scales and tails for organising the expo, much appreciated everything. We love showing off our work.


----------



## D3pro (Nov 12, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I saw you once but you were talking to someone, when I came back to say hello someone else was at the stand, sorry



Was the person standing there wearing a white shirt?
If so that was me.... I hanged out with Joe most of the time, cause thats where the cool people were LOL


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 12, 2011)

Really wish I had more of a chance to see everyone's exhibit! Thank you Joy for organizing the event. I know how much hard work, effort and planning goes into it so I'm sure I speak for all stall holders in saying how much we appreciate it.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 12, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> what do you mean like a little kid......you are a little kid.....:lol:



:lol::lol::lol: thanks for that.. Not my fault you're taller than the average bear haha.


A few photos from today... Great enclosures from Ben at Stein Enclosures  Scott Eipper had a great talk on death adders, very knowledgable. 
Not as many stalls as last year, and I thought there would be some more sellers, but a good day over all  Great work Joy, Denver & Troy and the whole team! Can't wait for next yrs expo!!

Baby lace monitor




Boyd's Forest Dragon









Rough knob-tailed geckos




Green Tree Python - Premier Pythons









Woma Python - Premier Pythons




Albino Darwin Python - Premier Pythons




Rough knob-tailed gecko - Premier Pythons




Hyper blue tongue skink




Albino Tree Skink




Baby death adder




Jungle Carpet python




Green Tree Python





Stein Enclosures













Scott Eipper talking about Death adders & their captive care.









Albino Darwin Python




Black headed python




two Woma Pythons




Albino & Normal Olive Python




Hypo Bredli Python




Classic Bredli Python




Darwin Carpet Juvi


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 12, 2011)

It was good to catch up again Trouble see you next time


----------



## yommy (Nov 12, 2011)

The talks were excellent; Bob Irwin is an absolute legend and tells it like it is  
Bring on those Oenpellies into captivity with what Gavin is trying to achieve, so hope his successful.
For a QLD show/expo/festival to be able to sell on the day is a good thing for all future expos in QLD as it appeared to have worked really well.
There were some really nice animals on show too


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 13, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> High light was Jinjajoe's collection outstanding display. Was very disappointed with the rest of the expo compared to the Gold Coast.
> Cost me 50 bucks for wife and kids to get in and bugger all to see. About half of last year.



why were you left feeling disappointed? same displays? not enough? same as GC expo?

just curious. i really wanted to go, however apart from having plans with family prior to the event dates being released, i also thought the GC expo may have beaten S&T to the punch being earlier in the year.

i did think the reptile sales this year would have made it huge with exhibbitors and getting more people through the gates..............


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

I found prices where roughly the same as what we get online if not higher was a great day I was a little dissapointed but I think its because it was my first expo and I was all hyped up but given the chance I'd go again great displays great speakers and just great people even won myself a auction


----------



## Virides (Nov 13, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> I took my licence and a piano and a half,found nothing to spend it on except for some stuff off Scott(virides) and a calendar to help the Tassy devils.I knew it was limited to what to sell,but hoped on anything from a breeder to a rumor with upcoming hatchies,no joy.Overall good expo and good to speak to Bob Irwin.



Thanks


----------



## shabori (Nov 13, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> High light was Jinjajoe's collection outstanding display. Was very disappointed with the rest of the expo compared to the Gold Coast.
> Cost me 50 bucks for wife and kids to get in and bugger all to see. About half of last year.



I agree, cost me $100 in fuel and a three hour drive. But I did get a cuddle from Bob IRWIN so maybe it was worth it LOL.
The snake display outside was a disapointment as I can't go out in the sun let alone stand in it.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 13, 2011)

shabori said:


> I agree, cost me $100 in fuel and a three hour drive. But I did get a cuddle from Bob IRWIN so maybe it was worth it LOL.
> The snake display outside was a disapointment as I can't go out in the sun let alone stand in it.


I didnt see an outdoor display?


----------



## shabori (Nov 13, 2011)

It was pull down by lunchtime


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 13, 2011)

Ah okay


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 13, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Yar I wasn't even there today as I am at work ,I haven't even seen anything yet.
> Next year will be a great year!
> Info and cool snakes!
> 
> ...


. I had printed out information forms attached to the table on the poss het T+ and there was printed information on all the skink and gecko tubs and a few other special items.... We had no choice other than to go 2 deep as we had so many animals available for sale... There were 7 individual sellers there on the day all with some beautiful animals.... All up there was about 160 animals offered for sale.... There were some very happy customers with their purchases... As with any sale though it's always the speciality animals that sell early on in the day....


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;JYVrT7veA4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYVrT7veA4g[/video]


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 13, 2011)

Me yesterday proud as punch holding the Sharp magazine with the pic I took of my boy Oscar on the front page...

(sorry about the crappy pic... mobile phone)

View attachment 225991


Close-up of the original pic:
View attachment 225993


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 13, 2011)

"the other side" l was there selling adult pairs and single stimmies and spotteds and some of the questions just blew me out of the h2o: 1/ several times, how much cheaper "off paper". 2/ l have to handle everything l buy so l know its not wild caught. 3/ why aren't you selling albinos and greens 4/ of the "proven" breeding pairs that l sold, do this years eggs come with them, but to two young geniuses l said, no but next years do ...oh wow!!!! before the penny dropped.
..........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 13, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> "the other side" l was there selling adult pairs and single stimmies and spotteds and some of the questions just blew me out of the h2o: 1/ several times, how much cheaper "off paper". 2/ l have to handle everything l buy so l know its not wild caught. 3/ why aren't you selling albinos and greens 4/ of the "proven" breeding pairs that l sold, do this years eggs come with them, but to two young geniuses l said, no but next years do ...oh wow!!!! before the penny dropped.
> ..........solar 17 (Baden)



lol , poor thing!


----------



## DanNG (Nov 13, 2011)

That's gold Baden lol


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

liked your video tassie


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol Baden yes there were a few interesting questions and comments.... But all in all I think you would agree that that sales went off pretty smoothly for a FIRST TIME EVER IN QLD . Thanks heaps for being a part of this awesome experience and for being the FIRST EVER PERSON to sell a reptile in Qld at a festival .


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah must feel pretty good to hold that title and even better for the major players in getting the ball rolling on it even happening


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tassie AWESOME job on the video clip


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb64 said:


> Tassie AWESOME job on the video clip


ahhh no its not mine  i just put it up cause it had pics


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 13, 2011)

It was a lot smaller than I thought but it was ok, I would put up pics but all the pics on here are he same as mine lol, some very nice animals, I have been thinking about getting a lacie but after seeing them in person I definatly will be now, maybe even two!!!


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 13, 2011)

Kenshin said:


> well it WAS ipswitch....... lol



lol don't know if it was an Ipswich thing but I did notice some people with kids that probably need to spend some money on clothes for themselves and their kids, before spending money on reptiles hey...:?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 13, 2011)

kr0nick said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH also did anyone else see that young kid get nailed by the woma at the ERD show. Lol don't play with a snakes face HAHAHAHAH.



Just to clarify before the internet rumour mill kicks into gear...we did an impromptu show with Bob Irwin. During the show, I handed Bob a Woma that I wouldn't normally let kids interact with...Bob let a older kid pat it and the kid experienced his first feeding response bite from a metre long Woma. He took it like a champ though - no tears, and his parents were brilliant about it. It's the only kid that's ever been bitten by anything in the 5.5 years I've owned ERD, and hopefully the last!



shabori said:


> The snake display outside was a disapointment as I can't go out in the sun let alone stand in it.



Apologies for the lack of shade - our display arena isn't compatible with setting up on concrete, even though it would be far more convenient! We didn't pull it down by midday either, we just didn't have anyone in there during the heat of the day when shows weren't on. We were all inside with plenty of animals for everyone to interact with at the ERD photo stall.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 13, 2011)

mo-deville said:


> lol don't know if it was an Ipswich thing but I did notice some people with kids that probably need to spend some money on clothes for themselves and their kids, before spending money on reptiles hey...:?



Ahh good ol' Ippy ... Yes, that's pretty much a daily occurance around here :lol::|


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 13, 2011)

mo-deville said:


> lol don't know if it was an Ipswich thing but I did notice some people with kids that probably need to spend some money on clothes for themselves and their kids, before spending money on reptiles hey...:?



It was probably me. No need to rub it in, I will dress up next time and wipe my kid's snotty nose.


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

dont think there is any need to bag out ipswich i live here and enjoy living here i find it pretty offensive some of the comments i have seen worse things in "nicer" towns


----------



## shabori (Nov 13, 2011)

Any chance we could have an expo on the north side of Brisbane as it is a long way to go for people that way. 2 hours would be better than 3+ to travel


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah it dosent matter where you live so why stereo type one town on the reputation of a few?


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 13, 2011)

waterrat said:


> it was probably me. No need to rub it in, i will dress up next time and wipe my kid's snotty nose.



lol im sure thats not the case waterrat, because if people were to sell animals looking like that, they would not make many sales as their animals may have snotty noses...


----------



## Troy K. (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd like to say a big thank you to all the stall holders that were there for the day and to everyone that came along and supported the festival. Without all of you doing these festivals wouldn't be possible. I also think a big thank you should go out to Joy for all the work that she put in to make this festival happen and all the volunteers that helped. 

I just got of the phone with Deb and Doug who were running the sale shed and they told me that they had 3 people sign up for their licence on the day and walked out of the festival proud new reptile owners with plenty more people inquiring about licencing. To me, that fact alone that there are now 3 new people involved in the hobby and hopefully a few more getting their licence over the next couple of days is a huge success.

It was good to catch up with a heap of my aps friends again and I'm looking forward to seeing you all again at the next one.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 13, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> dont think there is any need to bag out ipswich i live here and enjoy living here i find it pretty offensive some of the comments i have seen worse things in "nicer" towns



dale, I live in Ipswich too, I have for my whole life. It's a nice town, no doubt about that, just some of the people there could try a bit harder in life...
It's just like us Qld'ers also bagging out Logan, and I'm sure NSW, Vic and the rest of Aus have their 'bum' towns. And I think Aus pretty much baggs out Tasmania too :lol: It's all fun & games, no harm intended.


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 13, 2011)

Troy K. said:


> I just got of the phone with Deb and Doug who were running the sale shed and they told me that they had 3 people sign up for their licence on the day and walked out of the festival proud new reptile owners with plenty more people inquiring about licencing. To me, that fact alone that there are now 3 new people involved in the hobby and hopefully a few more getting their licence over the next couple of days is a huge success.


. Troy we had one lovely gentleman who is a local school teacher who left the festival and drove home specifically to sign up for his Licence then returned and purchased his snake as we were too flat out with movement advices to sign him up...... Definetly a two printer/ pc/person job next year as there was never a time without at least one person in front of me doing paperwork for their newly acquired reptiles . I feel it all went off as smoothly as I had hoped it would on the day .


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 13, 2011)

It was a great day but as always there are the baggers of the expo...oh well. And yes there were some downright scary looking people walking around....no offence Dale i'm sure it wasn't you....Was Waterrat really there, i didnt see him??


----------



## Trouble (Nov 13, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> ... And yes there were some downright scary looking people walking around....



:| I'm sorry, I'll try a little harder next time to hide my scariness ... Maybe I should have worn that paper bag  



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> ...Was Waterrat really there, i didnt see him??



Yeah, it would've been great to meet Waterrat  Pitty we didn't have name tags  :lol:


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

i was just brought up if you dont have anything nice to say say nothing there a people that are not as well off as some in every town i just dont think that there is a need to say things like this i hear it enough from my partners family to be honest i have lived in canberra brisbane townsville and at the end of the day i would prefer to live here im not overly concerned it just gets a little old sometimes!

Ipswich leads Queensland in Sustainability
Awards | Ipswich Living


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 13, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> It was a great day but as always there are the baggers of the expo...oh well.



Well said mate. I wish people knew how much work goes into one of them. For the organizers to the stallholders it takes a lot of preparation... I know how much work it takes us to set up so for someone with enclosures it must be a nightmare!!! I do get a little disheartened when I read negative comments because you start to question why you bother going to such effort for peeps just to bag it out. On another note, it was great to see my shot of Gary the Gecko on the front of S&T calendar and inside the SHARP special edition!!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 13, 2011)

PremierPythons said:


> Well said mate. I wish people knew how much work goes into one of them. For the organizers to the stallholders it takes a lot of preparation... I know how much work it takes us to set up so for someone with enclosures it must be a nightmare!!! I do get a little disheartened when I read negative comments because you start to question why you bother going to such effort for peeps just to bag it out. On another note, it was great to see my shot of Gary the Gecko on the front of S&T calendar and inside the SHARP special edition!!



You're right there, the weeks of long nights busily getting the gear ready and then comes the weekend, setting up on friday involved starting at 10 am and finishing somewhere around 9pm i think. It's all worth it in the end. Dale i'm sorry but your bites made it too irresistable to get you riled up...no harm intended


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think a big thank you is in order for Joy and Troy and the gang at Scales and Tales as without them organising an event like this there would be nothing for us people in the hobby to go to. I think Joy should be commended on her time and patience liaising with DERM in order to be lucky for reptile sales to take place at an event such as this. I am quite happy to pay the $10 entry fee to support the hobby


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 13, 2011)

Where we supposed to pay to get in? I didn't know, I just walked straight in, sorry! No one even looked at me


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 13, 2011)

Trouble said:


> :| I'm sorry, I'll try a little harder next time to hide my scariness ... Maybe I should have worn that paper bag
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it would've been great to meet Waterrat  Pitty we didn't have name tags  :lol:




haha not you at all, you could never be scary 



DeadCricket said:


> Where we supposed to pay to get in? I didn't know, I just walked straight in, sorry! No one even looked at me



reaches for shotgun.......


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> You're right there, the weeks of long nights busily getting the gear ready and then comes the weekend, setting up on friday involved starting at 10 am and finishing somewhere around 9pm i think. It's all worth it in the end. Dale i'm sorry but your bites made it too irresistable to get you riled up...no harm intended



all good mate lol just get a ear full from the inlaws enough gotta learn to lighten up  your enclosures where great by the way and loved your trailer to


----------



## Trouble (Nov 13, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Where we supposed to pay to get in? I didn't know, I just walked straight in, sorry! No one even looked at me



:lol: yeah, the entry fee was $10 adults, $5 kids. How did you get past those 3 at the front?! 



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> haha not you at all, you could never be scary


haha yeah, rightio  Don't deny it, I gave you nightmares lol. red-headed midget attacks!


----------



## Virides (Nov 13, 2011)

shabori said:


> Any chance we could have an expo on the north side of Brisbane as it is a long way to go for people that way. 2 hours would be better than 3+ to travel



I'm all for that 

That way you cover the north, with the west covered and the south covered now


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 14, 2011)

At the end of the day this has been a landmark festival/expo for QLD. from the Scales and Tales team for them to get a foot in the door with the selling of reptiles, which the knockers , peeps, and tyre kickers wont and don't appreciate now or in time to come as l am sure this sort of show (selling) will broaden the debate for the commercial reptiles list when the time comes.
.........solar 17 (baden)


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 14, 2011)

shabori said:


> Any chance we could have an expo on the north side of Brisbane as it is a long way to go for people that way. 2 hours would be better than 3+ to travel


Yeah I agree, most people are around brisbane anyway. We had to drive 2 hours there and back, and passed 3 tolls to get there :/ My mum hates me now lol


----------



## miss2 (Nov 14, 2011)

didnt make it  wish we could have but just to far.
can we start a new thread or add to this one pics? of displays, people and animals for sale? would love to see what i missed lol


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 14, 2011)

You guys wanting a festival on the northside of Brisbane - there already is one.. The Queensland Reptile Expo in Gladstone  hehehe


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## Basstones (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't have as much time as I would have liked due to other commitments but was impressed with what I did see. I found everyone to be really friendly, and were quite happy to answer peoples questions which is great to see. From my point of view, I finally got to put some faces to names. It was great to meet Jinjajoe and see his beautiful collection, I was already talking to him about getting one of this years westerns, so it was great to see and handle them, but those albinos and crosses, wow! 

Some beautiful snakes on display, but didn't really have time to wait in the lines to look at them properly. The death adder talk seemed interesting as well, but once again, time constraints.

Stein enclosures were just stunning (as usual), great displays guys. For now though I'll be getting a new enclosure from Matt at Just Lizards, some really nice wooden setups for the price.

Also picked up some of that calcium carbonate substrate to test, looks interesting.

Just wanted to say thanks again to all the organisers and people who have put time and effort in to making this happen, and to the stall holders for their patience (and show specials )


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds like a great day - however, where are all the pictures? Did no one take a camera (besides their phone) to this expo..?


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 14, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> had my day of work booked in for a month or so now. my partner and i will be there, you cant miss us will be cruising around with a black labby. come say hi.



I feel like such an idiot... I saw you there but I'm crap with names so I'm sorry I didn't come and say hello.


----------



## Iskaldur (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought it was a great day. It was the first reptile festival I've been to though, so I have nothing to compare it to. Loved seeing all the beatiful animals... had to wander around multiple times just to look at them again!

I had hoped to get an enclosure there, but as others have said, there weren't all that many (at least not in my price range). Still picked up a few bits and pieces though.

I only really got one picture I thought needed to be shared... only a phone picture I'm afraid. Thought this was a pretty cool character...


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 14, 2011)

no worries, im terrible with names to haha normally hey you works for me hehe. well i hope you had a great day.! 



Dragonwolf said:


> I feel like such an idiot... I saw you there but I'm crap with names so I'm sorry I didn't come and say hello.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 14, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> no worries, im terrible with names to haha normally hey you works for me hehe. well i hope you had a great day.!



Wonderful day... I really felt at home amongst other like minded people ... they're a bit thin on the ground here.


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 14, 2011)

I just walked in... No one stopped me. I walked in the front entrance straight from the car park. Who was handling the entry fees? I will have to fix them up

Can someone PM me with the details of who was taking the entry fees please


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 14, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Can someone PM me with the details of who was taking the entry fees please



It was me mate, I ran away with the money box just before you arrived. Should have stayed longer, wasn't much in it!


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is a video I made of all the picture I took while at the expo.
Scales and Tails reptile expo 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Gecksta (Nov 14, 2011)

Chondro_Crazy said:


> Here is a video I made of all the picture I took while at the expo.
> Scales and Tails reptile expo 2011 - YouTube


i also made one 
scales and tails expo pictures - YouTube


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 14, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> It was me mate, I ran away with the money box just before you arrived. Should have stayed longer, wasn't much in it!



Oh well, I'm not paying you ;p


----------

